# Timbrens, Need 'em or Not?



## wake5150 (Dec 15, 2005)

Guys,
I'm looking to put Blizzard 680LT, Homesteader, or maybe Snoway on my 99 4.0L TJ, 30x10.5 tires. This is a summer / extra vehicle for me.

I will use it only to plow my own driveway.... I might possibly drive 4 miles to plow family, but probably not.

Is it absolutely necessary to put Air Shocks or Timbrens on this rig? I worry about putting them on and having the Jeep bounce around in the summer, or whenever I drive it. Especially worried about highway speeds.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Scrambler22 (Nov 19, 2005)

I sure wouldn't. Those plows aren't that heavy. I don't have them on mine and I got 575# blade on my 2000. Don't know how much more weight my lift springs carry over stock but once you put your counter weight in the back I seriouly doubt you having to.


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

I am running a 7.5' ST-90 meyer and about 400lbs of balast in the rear. I don't have any timbrens and frankly don't need them. My front end only squats about an inch to inch and a half when I pick up the plow. I have seen 1 ton trucks that squat harder than my CJ.


----------

